# Help! Is apricot jam okay for rats?!



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

I was thinking about giving my timid girl some apricot jam to bring her Out of her shell but Is it safe?


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

The flesh of apricots is safe for rats but I would personally be strongly against it as it is way too high in sugar, especially if it is not a one-off but you will be using it on a regular basis for a period of time. Id rather suggest something like baby food or plain manuka honey.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

Okay what type of baby food? And also is pure honey good for rats?


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Pretty much any type of baby food, fruit ones tend to be a favorite over veggie types and although I've never tried it chicken baby food seems to be popular among rats as well


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I second avoiding feeding any jams. And while I agree that veggie and fruit baby foods are enjoyed, I must say that all my rats so far have enjoyed any meat baby foods the most. Meat baby food is a great thing, because it works great at covering any medicine tastes and smells, and is something my rats will usually eat even when sick.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

I will get some baby food asap but for now is pure honey okay for rats?


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Rosie13Xoxo said:


> I will get some baby food asap but for now is pure honey okay for rats?


As long as it's raw,and a very small amount.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

It needs to be raw.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Rattielover965 said:


> It needs to be raw.


Why does it need to be raw? Can you give a source for this info?


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Yougurt works well too.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

Great! I have honey straight from the bees it hasn't been processed or anything so is that okay? Also what type of yogurt?


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Asiposea said:


> Why does it need to be raw? Can you give a source for this info?


Im sorry, but I can't. I forgot where I read it or why,but several sources said raw honey.


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Rosie13Xoxo said:


> Great! I have honey straight from the bees it hasn't been processed or anything so is that okay? Also what type of yogurt?


Plain vanilla yogurt is Ok, but rats really shouldn't have much dairy. If you can find soy yogurt (I buy my babies the Dayia brand) your rats will love that. Just a note though that you can't mix medications with yogurt, or any dairy


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Rattielover965 said:


> Im sorry, but I can't. I forgot where I read it or why,but several sources said raw honey.


Raw honey certainly has benefits over processed honey, but I've never read anything that said processed honey was in any way harmful (I suppose aside from the general high sugar content of either). If anybody has seen differently, please post.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

Okay so natural honey is fine? Also I will look into buying soy yogurt but how much honey or yogurt should I give her?


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

I saw somewhere someone posted that raw honey was bad for rats and processed honey was better and now I don't know what to do please tell me which one is better.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Asiposea said:


> Raw honey certainly has benefits over processed honey, but I've never read anything that said processed honey was in any way harmful (I suppose aside from the general high sugar content of either). If anybody has seen differently, please post.


Never heard that rats should not be fed processed honey either and I also cant find any sources saying processed honey is dangerous. Im thinking those 'sources' Rattielover965 is referring to might simply be suggesting raw honey over processed, not stating that its dangerous and only raw should be fed.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Rosie13Xoxo said:


> I saw somewhere someone posted that raw honey was bad for rats and processed honey was better and now I don't know what to do please tell me which one is better.


Google has tons of resources in regards to the nutritional benefits of raw honey etc, if you cant believe some of the chats on forums/keep seeing contradicting statements, it might be much easier and faster if you do your own quick research and decide for yourself.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

Okay thank you!


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

How much honey or yogurt should I give her?


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Nieve5552 said:


> Never heard that rats should not be fed processed honey either and I also cant find any sources saying processed honey is dangerous. Im thinking those 'sources' Rattielover965 is referring to might simply be suggesting raw honey over processed, not stating that its dangerous and only raw should be fed.


yeah sorry,I've been trying to find whereI read that and the search has not been successful.


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

If it's not raw it just tends to be over processed and has less goodness in it.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

Okay thank you!


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

They don't like it  I've brought some Manuka honey and some plain vanilla yogurt dairy free.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

You may have to introduce them to it a few times for them to decide if they like it. Wild rats often try new food in small incriminating, refusing to eat more until they know it won't hurt them (this is mainly because they can't vomit, so if they ingest a lethal dose of poison, they can't rid their body of it quickly and will die). Sometimes fancies will retain this behavior, and will have to be offered a new food several times to really start eating it. I find that if one of my girls decides she likes a food, the others will dig right in as well.

But of course, your rats also may just not like these new tasted. I find that my girls prefer stronger tasting and saltier foods to subtle tasting and/or sweet foods. Even in the case of yogurt, mine always preferred fruit or vanilla flavored yogurt over the plain one.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

They did lick a bit but then they started patting there feet and I don't know what that means but after that they didn't want anymore


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Rosie13Xoxo said:


> They did lick a bit but then they started patting there feet and I don't know what that means but after that they didn't want anymore


They do that when they get anything stick on their paws. Nothing to be concerned about, its just their way of wiping off their paws when they don't want to lick them off. Its a pretty funny behavior that my girls usually do after eating applesauce XD


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

Okay thank you


----------



## WolverineMIA (Sep 12, 2021)

Rosie13Xoxo said:


> Okay what type of baby food? And also is pure honey good for rats?


Sweet potato baby food


----------

